# sharp pain & pressure in vagina 37 weeks pregnant



## acquiescence

Hi everyone,

I am 37 weeks and just last night I noticed that when I stood up off the bed I had really sharp, shooting pains in my vagina and also when I went to the bathroom just before I was about to sit down.. basically anytime I walk, switch positions or bend over I get these sharp, shooting pains..

I also had my 37 week appointment this past Tuesday and my baby is head down now.

I've googled it and everyone is saying that it's very normal and it's either your cervix dialating or the baby being head down and causing pressure and pain..

I was just wondering if anyone else has experienced this, especially those who have had children before and if it could possibly mean that labor is close? I really have not felt any kind of pain like this before whatsoever down there so it was pretty alarming to me.. I also have been getting some pains right above my pubic bone but they are few and far between, only maybe like 1 or 2 every couple of hours..

Thank you so much in advance for your help :)


----------



## jacks mummy

I've had this in this pregnancy and my last and it always seems to be when my babies engage! With my son my labour started about 3weeks ish after the pain this time I've been getting them for the past 2weeks (since she engaged) xx


----------



## RoxyRoo

I'm getting this too, pain and pressure down below. My midwife said baby was engaged yesterday so I'm presuming that's what it is.


----------



## new_mum

I've been feeling some pressure and twinges down below...first started last Wednesday so here's hoping I'll go around my due date fingers crossed x


----------



## mandraki

This is explains exactally what I have been getting for the last two weeks but I am only 31+3. Also getting huge increase in discharge and going through panty liner. Thought maybe thrush but have been on medication for that since Tuesday and it's not clearing up. Going to see GP Monday.


----------



## Tampa

I've had exactly the same for a couple of weeks - and midwife says that it's from the head engaging. Sometimes it's like a grinding pain really low down, but can be shooting, or sometimes sore when I put one leg down. 

Glad lots of us are going thru the same! Not pleasant, is it?


----------



## jcg0506

I don't think it means labor is immanent; I've been having them for probably a month now. But you never know; if its not your first, engagement may only happen just before labor begins.


----------



## aley28

mandraki said:


> This is explains exactally what I have been getting for the last two weeks but I am only 31+3. Also getting huge increase in discharge and going through panty liner. Thought maybe thrush but have been on medication for that since Tuesday and it's not clearing up. Going to see GP Monday.

I've been getting the shooting pains occasionally too, and I'm only 30 weeks. They've only been in the last week or so. :shrug: Probably better ask my doctor about if they continue, huh?

I have a UTI though, maybe related. :shrug:


----------



## 88Keys2

My doc said it was normal to occasionally get shooting pains into your vagina. I'm 35 weeks and I've had them occasionally for, I don't know, at least a few weeks now. I get a weird feeling like the baby is kicking my bladder, too!


----------



## mandraki

Wish mine was only occassionaly. I work in a Call Centre so am sitting down a good 2-3 hours at a time and am fine when I'm sitting down but everytime I stand and walk it's sooooo painful! Also the same pain when I roll over in bed at night.
Am going to try and get an appointment with GP tomorrow so will update with any news from that!
xx


----------

